# Riverboat Works fall clearance Sale



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

More additions to our Fall Clearance Sale:

10% off all Rocky Mountain Rafts and Catarafts Click for sale Prices
10 to 15% off all Hyside Rafts plus FREE SHIPPING Click for sale prices
10 to 15% off all Hyside Catarafts plus FREE SHIPPING Click for sale prices
20% off all Dry Boxes in stock, 10% off Dry box special orders Click for sale prices
20% off all Rescue gear Click for sale prices

FREE SWAG; Tell yes you saw this ad in the Mt Buzz and receive a free Stainless coffee mug, water bottle. Will ship with your order or come on in to the store and pick one up.

The Arkansas is still running 665 cfs in Browns Canyon, so come on out and play.


----------

